

How Ayn Rand Seduced Generations of Young Men - dimitar
http://www.alternet.org/reproductivejustice/153454/how_ayn_rand_seduced_generations_of_young_men_and_helped_make_the_u.s._into_a_selfish,_greedy_nation?page=entire

======
wccrawford
Lost me right at the start. There's nothing 'immoral' about her philosophy. It
doesn't require (or even suggest) that you kill anyone or sleep with your
neighbor's wife.

It is, however, amoral. It doesn't care about morals at all and treats them as
irrelevant to itself. You are free to be as moral or immoral as you like.

~~~
gaius
Flagged it as flamebait.

